
This app tells you if your local McDonald’s ice cream machine is down - seanp2k2
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2017/11/9/16631320/ice-check-mcflurry-mcdonalds-machine-broken
======
anotheryou
TL;DR: based on user reports. nothing special or interesting. I regret reading
this.

